# Celebrity Resort Orlando - Power of Attorney Letter



## 2manyTS (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey Celebrity owners, did you all get the letter regarding the power of attorney they want us to give Jared Meyers? According to the letter, by doing this, we will avoid a potential $200 increase over fees from last year. Increase? Our maintenance fees are already among the highest I've seen - especially for a resort in Orlando.

I showed the letter to an attorney friend because I was concerned that by signing this letter I am giving indefinite power of attorney to them to vote of things outside of just the matter at hand. He advised me that I could cross out the last half of the last sentence and replace it with an expiration date. You can also send them a letter at a later date revoking the power of attorney.

I then called member services and asked when they thought this matter would go to a vote, when the issue would be resolved thinking I would have the power of attorney expire after it was no longer necessary. At this point the cust service person said they would not accept a modified letter. I was then transferred to the legal department and waited on hold for approx. 20 minutes before I finally hung up.

What are you guys doing? I'm so tired of this place. First the special assessment and now the threat of increased maintenance fees? I'm already paying $711! I asked if they would just take the week back. They said lots of people ask this and that itis not their policy. This place is worthless, literally. I've watched numerous weeks not sell at all or sell for next to nothing on ebay (I'm talking $200 or less). I just want to get rid of it. Sorry for the rant...


----------



## 2manyTS (Sep 18, 2007)

Well, just talked to their customer service again - same message. We cannot modify the document. I asked when we would know the vote had happened and the rep said I would only know when I received my new maintenance fee bill with or without the increase of $200. They transferred my to legal were I was on hold for 13 minutes before I was automatically hung-up on. Such great customer service.


----------



## KenK (Sep 18, 2007)

Did you join here yet?

I like the part of sending the Celebrity  info to the Fl AG..... (But what about the other states?)

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Celebrityresortsowners/


----------



## johnmfaeth (Sep 18, 2007)

I belong to the Celebrity owners group. It's good that it exists and grows (presently 75 members incluing all Celebrity Resorts). 

But I find that the postings are mainly compliants and the suggestions are often poor in quality (such as recommendations to just walk away from your ownership - they will kill your credit report).


----------



## 2manyTS (Sep 18, 2007)

I just submitted for membership in the Yahoo Group. Looking forward to seeing what people there have to say. Thanks.

Ken - By FL AG do you mean the Florida Attorney General?


----------



## Joe R (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi folks,

I too am an owner with Celebrity. I sense a lot of frustration building up. (actually I am also an old TUG member as well..but couldn't remember my username, password, or email address used..so needed to register again)

I also very recently joined the Yahoo list and will be participating there.

(One thing that is a problem a little with Yahoo lists though is for the most part their content will not be listed on Google etc.)

For that reason I also created a web forum that is strictly about Celebrity Resorts only. I hope you will consider joining together and posting all of your thoughts about what is happening with that timeshare / developer..as well as our money!  

There is strength in numbers..so I hope any Celebrity owners will come and work together with us on the Yahoo list..as well as these forums:

http://www.timeforweb.com/celebrity-resorts/

For any of you folks that are curious as to the letter they sent out..here it is: (Hope you can read them 2 .pdf files:

http://www.timeforweb.com/Doc1.pdf

http://www.timeforweb.com/Doc2.pdf


----------



## KenK (Sep 18, 2007)

2 Many:
    Yes...I think they may always be overwhelmed with condo owner complaints, (all forms of ownership, not just T/S)

     I remember once TUG had a link to an office in Florida gov that some had used.  I don't know if it still works.


----------



## Harry (Sep 19, 2007)

*Oh Good Grief*

I am familiar with Florida law.  Their delegation and power of appointment statutes (Power of Attorney) are like most states.  The attorney's advice that the document can be altered to limit the power is correct universally. In corporate actions (shareholders meetings) these powers are limited and if there are questions the shareholder (timeshare owner) has the right to clarify exactly what the limit is for.  The only exception to this is if the docments (CC&Rs) - those big books of legal papers received when you bought - specifically set forth limited powers of attorney during election.  I doubt very much that they do.  This is a meeting any concerned owner of Celebrity should attend to find out exactly what is going on.


----------



## 2manyTS (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks Harry - that's what I thought. These guys are borderline criminal it seems. There is lot's of chatter ot the Yahoo Group posted above. I have yet to read much of it but people are talking for sure. It's very hard to deal with this company from a distance since they are so bull-headed and unresponsive.


----------



## Judy (Sep 20, 2007)

I will not sign the Limited Power of Attorney to Jared M. Meyers or his successors.  I'm no lawyer, but as I read the document, it grants him the right to "act on my behalf whether at a meeting, by a ballot, or through the execution of a written consent in lieu of meeting including , without limitation, the full power to vote at any meeting of the Association ...."  
I don't see anything in the LPA that limits his power to reducing the required reserve fund.  Do you?
It seems to me that the LPA that we are being asked to sign is giving unlimited power to Mr. Meyers to vote on our behalf.
I keep thinking that I must be missing something in reading this.  Am I?


----------



## EileenSRN (Sep 21, 2007)

*My 2 cents*

I had a phone call from them on my answering machine Wed saying it wasn't too late to sign electronically. This comes after a member on the yahoo board pposted that when she called they told her it was too late. I guess they miscounted   So, it seems they don't have enough votes to do it. I wish I had the time to look up owners and call them with a warning. I'm a school nurse and working till 7 & 8 PM getting all the paperwork September brings done. I posted on both the yahoo and time for web boards. If any of you guys know a quicker way, please post. It won't break my heart if they sell as, Timeshare Beat is speculating. Is there another management company out there worse than Celebrity?
Eileen


----------



## Judy (Sep 21, 2007)

Eileen,
Where would you "look up" Celebrity owners?  As I understand it, Celebrity refuses to give out any information about their owners (except to RCI Points salespeople), supposedly because of privacy concerns.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Judy said:


> Eileen,
> Where would you "look up" Celebrity owners?  As I understand it, Celebrity refuses to give out any information about their owners (except to RCI Points salespeople), supposedly because of privacy concerns.



One could potentially look up deeds recorded in the Orange County comptroller. The deeds recorded provide the mailing address and name of the owners. One could then possibly look up phone numbers from that information?


----------



## EileenSRN (Sep 21, 2007)

It is long and arduous, but can be done. By choosing the online records link, you get a usage acceptance page. Change to sort by document type and type in deed. If you have an idea of when your unit was recorded, type in a 3 or 4 date rage including your date and search. After you get results filter by Legal Description to put them in alpha order. Find the name of your section (mine is Spas at Resort World Phase 10) You should be able to find your name in the left column. Click on view then the option to show the document. That gives you the address info. We would have to sort from current date back to get the current owners. To make  it worse, even though you can change the parameter to 2000 entries and 100 per page, sometimes there are that many in only 5 or 6 days. We'd have to be dedicated!
Eileen

http://www.osceolaclerk.com/


----------



## EileenSRN (Sep 21, 2007)

I don't know if this will work. If it doesn't, I'll try to delete
(I posted the URL as an image)

Edit: It did work. But then, did I really want MY name and address in a public forum?
I'll have to find somebody else to post
Eileen

Here's one!


----------



## EileenSRN (Sep 21, 2007)

go to page 4 and scroll down


----------



## Judy (Sep 24, 2007)

What would we do with this information if we had it?

If we had a plan to use it, we might be able to put together a group of people who would each donate a few hours to search.


----------



## EileenSRN (Sep 24, 2007)

Now, I'm putting this forth off the top of my head:

1. Tell them we are not happy with the way things are being handled
2. Invite them to join one of the Celebrity groups
3. Encourage them to NOT give Celebrity their POA
4. Decide if there would be value in all of us writing/emailing the Florida Atty Gen asking for an investigation into the company's practices.
5. Ask (insist) Celebrity hold a HOA election after we have had a chance to find some owners who have the time to be members. 

Any other suggestions? Obviously I'm game to do some searching. But it's got to be done by time frames or we'll never get far enough back. I'm guessing we could get email addresses without too much trouble. I'm hoping that everyone who is currently posting on the forums will volunteer to help.
Eileen


----------



## Civil (Sep 25, 2007)

I don't see how any of it is going to help... Celebrity is in the business to make a profit, not care about what the owners want. They don't have to provide services we want within the prices we want because we all have legal contracts that we are forced to continue paying the yearly maint fees on. I we don't oblige they come after us with their army of lawyers (which we pay for through maint fees btw)... they continue to raise maint fees or charge special assessments to update properties that although may need some renovation, don't increase our value at all.

I was given my timeshare at Celebrity Orland Spa's as a wedding gift from my mother-in-law 2 years ago.  At the time, I thought it was a cool gift, then I did research and am not liking what we got into. I would not have minded it if the maint fees stayed near the 2005 prices, but if this $200 increase goes into affect, they will almost have doubled in the 2 years I've had the unit.

The hardest part I have now is convincing my wife that keeping this thing is not in our best interest, then try to find a way to unload it. But it's been in her family since the 80's so she's not exactly willing to let go easily... 

I apologize in advance, I was half venting in my post, but I feel very jaded by Celebrity and how they seem to raise their fees every year without any decent explantion, and how we have no say in whether the fees are needed or not. The little game they try to play with this "signing off power of attorney" just bugs me more.... the sales call I got a few months back telling me they were having an owners meeting to let me know I *HAD* to switch to RCI... if I didn't read these forums I would never have known that I DON'T have to switch.  Slimy people and shady business tactics...

Ok, I'm done venting...:ignore:


----------



## 2manyTS (Sep 26, 2007)

Hello again everyone. Eileen, I'm the poster on the Yahoo forum that said it was too late to vote (BTW, I'm a "he"). I'm at the point where I just want to get rid of this place as fast as possible, as cheaply as possible.

I just talked to someone at www.transfermytimeshare.com that said their $250 transfer of ownership fee was temporarily suspended as of Aug 4. I'm going to try and move mine ASAP. Problem is, I feel like I'm selling a lemon. I'd feel better donating but the couple places I've looked into won't even take Celebritry Resorts because they have no worth. Ugh.

I wish I could talk to someone who has actually sold one of these and ask them how they went about it. How the closing and transfer of ownership went, etc.


----------



## Judy (Sep 26, 2007)

EileenSRN said:


> I'm hoping that everyone who is currently posting on the forums will volunteer to help.
> Eileen


I'll help.


----------



## agedurkin (Sep 27, 2007)

I sold my unit last November.  Thank God.


----------



## silvib (Sep 27, 2007)

I joined TUGS yesterday and have started looking through the forum for Celebrity people.  My husband and I have a week at Celebrity Palm Coast and like you, couldn't believe the "limited" power of attorney we have been sent.  Do they think we have a empty space in our heads instead of a brain?  I totally modified the p/a and returned it with very strong letter!  I'm trying to sell my week.  We've owned timeshare before and it's been a pleasurable experience.  I've never had a special assessment in the past and never spoken to anyone who has.  Can someone update me as to what, if anything, can be done about their business methods?


----------



## Mel (Sep 28, 2007)

I am not a Celebrity owner, but thought I would lend some moral support.  There are others who have gone through similar situations to you, and it does become difficult.  If the fees go up, more owners will abandon their weeks, leaving fewer people to cover the costs of running the resort, which drives fees higher, and makes more people consider bailing out, aven at the cost of a hit to their credit score.

You are doing the right thing by trying to act now - hopefully before too much damage is done.  Celebrity may have plans for your resort, and may be trying to force owners out, hard to say.

I would not sign the power of attorney - in fact if those of you on the yahoo group can find someone close enought to attend whatever meetings they have, you might consider banding together and sign a true limited power of attorney to THAT person.  Use their tactic against them.  It's not that they can't accept a limited POA, it's that they don't want to, becuase they can't use it to do whatever it is that they plan.

As for contol over the resort, your condo docs and bylaws should spell out when HOA elections should take place, and if they are not taking place as spelled out (or you are not getting proper notice), definitely contact the AG.  
Actually, it's probably woth contacting the AP anyway, to make sure someone is watching your back.  It sounds like the developer's cronies on the HOA are not meeting their fiduciary responsibility to you, the owners.  And even if they do get enough people to sign the POA, they should still have to meet that condition - a court could invalidate the POA if it is used against the best interest of the owners.

If you can find someone to run for the HOA, the resort has to either make the list of owners available to that person, or pass along any "campaign" materials - and no, they cannot censor those materials.


----------



## Judy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Celebrity Owners*

I'd like to see this thread posted on the Celebrity Owners bulletin board at http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Celebrityresortsowners/

2manyTS, do you want to post it?  If not, I would be happy to do it, unless you tell me not to.


----------



## 2manyTS (Oct 3, 2007)

Judy - I posted it to the Yahoo Group forum.


----------



## Jennie (Oct 6, 2007)

I had a similar situation with a timeshare in the Bahamas, whose main office is in Virginia. I fought them for four years and lost. Long story!

However, when I studied the laws regulating timeshares in Virginia, I learned that the state requires timeshares to address and mail correspondence to owners, from people or groups wishing to contact them for non-commercial reasons. The letter has to be placed in a sealed envelope with the correct postage affixed to it. I do not know if Florida (or other states where Celebrity has properties) have similar laws. But it's worth checking.


----------



## Judy (Oct 7, 2007)

Here is a quote from ebay item #110177725171  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110177725171&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1 I know the part about the expiration is accurate because I've seen it in my owners' documents (just can't find it right now), but I'm not sure I agree with the explanation.  That is not in the owners' documents.  Do you think that the upcoming expiration might have something to do with the way the "Board" is running things?

"Deeded/Annual*

Expires the first Sunday in 2024

*This deed has an escape clause.  This is very normal and is on most deeds on the East Coast, especially within Florida.  In 2024, owners collectively choose whether or not to continue ownership based on the condition of the resort.  This is a very good thing, as it was designed to protect owners from having to pay the Maintenance Fee when the resort could be destroyed by a hurricane or it's just not worth keeping open any longer.  Essentially, an escape clause is a benefit to deed holders.  Should you decide to continue ownership, an extension of 10-30 years can be expected."


----------



## skpr77 (Oct 8, 2007)

*I am disgusted*

After paying my original assessment at Celebrity Lake Buena Vista a few years ago, i visited this place to see how it all ended up. The rooms turned out very nice, but the place reminded me of a condo or apartment complex. Not a resort in any way. How can they justify raising my fee's or charging me another assessment on a resort that was completely refurbished. I believe the maintainance fee's are very inflated especially after I saw no resort services at all. Having a tennis court and a pool does not qualify you of naming a place a resort. I bought the place sight unseen which I don't have a problem with. but with the fee's going up and up for no logical reason, they are going to end up with a whole bunch of money in their own personal accounts, not the accounts associated with Celebrity.


----------



## schiff1997 (Oct 10, 2007)

We own at Celebrity Lake Buena Vista,., week 10,our maintenace fees for 2008 are on our account.  The amount is $777.00 last year we paid $750.00, so we have not been charged an additional $200.00.  I also received the letter but only a week ago.


----------



## Civil (Oct 11, 2007)

Same thing here, I just got my maint fees for 2008. Went up about $20 to $776.  But that doesn't mean they won't charge the $200 fee later as another "special assesment"...

Also wanted to mention Celebrity called me yesterday about going to an owners meeting in my area. Told them this time of year is very busy for me (i'm a teacher and coach) so my time is limited, they hasseled me about how I need to be there for my investment. I asked if they would just mail me the information, they said no. They then said I had to go so I could get my Celebrity ID card made because all resorts require it now... I told them I was just at the Orlando Spas 3 weeks ago and nobody once mentioned the ID card...  I then called them out on how the only reason for the meeting was to push the RCI points program on owners and that I wasn't interested. They were "glad I mentioned it", and started their speil about how all other owners are switching to RCI points and it would be beneficial for me    I said "no thank you", and the call ended there.

So be forwarned the Celebrity sales team is making the rounds again.


----------



## kristen1973 (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi - my dad owns at Celebrity in Orlando and I have effectively taken over the account (not officially on paper yet).  But, I am paying the dues and making the decisions.  After reading this thread and getting the POA letter, we discussed it and decided he wouldn't sign it. 

I tried to deposit our week 7 2008 week a couple weeks ago.  I just was at my dad's for dinner and he gave me a postcard from II saying they cancelled the deposit per Celebrity's instructions and to contact them. 

The dues are up to date, and after reading the last responses on this thread, I went in and looked at our account online and the dues were posted for 2008. ($647.30, up from $647.02).  I haven't paid them yet (they were just posted 10/8 - I was holding my breath about how much they would go up - glad they didn't). 

My long winded question is do you think the reason I can't deposit yet is because 08 dues haven't been paid (I will pay them this month).  I will contact them but I am nervous after reading how shady they are.


----------



## Civil (Oct 15, 2007)

Kristen,

You won't be able to deposit future weeks unless the maint fees are paid for that year. That is pretty much standard across the industry. So what you experienced is perfectly normal, nothing shady about it.

Overall it reall is not a bad resort, just stay away from their sales people and you'll be fine.

-Civil


----------



## 2manyTS (Oct 17, 2007)

I received my 2008 maintenance fee bill for Celebrity Orlando - Oaks. It actually went down $7 from $711 to $704. The also sent my another copy of the POA letter.

Couple notes:

The annual Meeting for the Oaks at Resort World is Nov 6, 2007 from 10:30-11:00 am. Long meeting huh? Can anyone go?
The Developer owns 384 unit weeks. That's 11.9% of the 3224 total unit weeks (I assume this is just at the Oaks).
The provision for bad Debt line item is by far the largest charge at $112.70. Apparently a lot of people are not paying their bills.
Regarding the POA letter, they claim we will save as much as $200 on our annual fees. My question is, which line items on my bill will be reduced? There is no line item that specifies "Standard Reserve Funding Fee". They seem to imply it is part of my annual maintenance and tax fees. If so, those are $40.90 and $82.46 for a total of $123.36. Obviously I can't save $200 out of those fees.


----------



## 2manyTS (Oct 17, 2007)

OK - so, just got off the phone with Shakaya at the Member Services desk. 

She told me the POA majority the Board was looking for has already been reached. I then asked her to confirm that we should now NOT receive any special assessment to increase the standard reserve fund and she said yes, that was true. She also said the Board had not yet met to vote on the matter although she did not know when that would happen. She confirmed that since the majority has been reached, it no longer matters whether or not we sign the letter and send it back.

I have this conversation saved on a digitally taped line, not that it will really matter in the end.


----------



## Judy (Nov 1, 2007)

*Board Meeting at Celebrity Orlando Resort World*

I never received a notice about an "Owners Meeting" this year.  Last year it was held around this time.  But at the bottom of the "Notes to Budget" is this notice:

"This constitutes official notification of a Meeting of the Board of Directors of Resort World of Orlando Condominium Section II Association".  Notice is given in accordance with the governing documents of the Association and applicable law.  The Meeting will be held from 9:30 am to 10:00 am (or until business is completed) Eastern Standard Time, on Tuesday, November 6, 2007, at Celebrity Resorts Orlando - the Oaks, 2791 Poinciana Blvd, Kissimmee, Florida 34746.  The purpose of the Meeting is to discuss, finalize and adopt the 2008 Budget for the Association.  All Members of the Association are cordially invited to attend the Meeting.  The Board of Directors has established rules to ensure that the meeting proceeds in an orderly and efficient manner.  Members attending the Meeting are expected to comply with such rules."

I'm considering going.  Can anyone else?


----------



## silvib (Nov 4, 2007)

*Meeting at The Oaks*

On our Palm Coast Notes to Budget which accompanied the 2008 Dues, our meeting is from 11:30 - 12:00 also on the same day.  John Wynne, a Palm Coast owner (unhappy owner) called the head office to find out that the powers that be will NOT be in attendance.  I had thought of going but it would appear to be a total waste of time, the same as the owners meeting I went to at our resort earlier in the year.  Nothing was achieved, "they" are totally in control and we don't have a say about anything.  If there are any Palm Coast owners out there who would like to contact John Wynne, he gave me permission to pass on his email quote:If you know of any Harbor Club members that would like to be on the e-mail list, please send their addresses to me or you can give them our e-mail address.  The more members we can reach out to, the better.unquote.  He's been emailing owners with actions he has taken, etc.etc.


----------



## silvib (Nov 4, 2007)

*EMail*

I forgot to add John Wynne's email.   IrishWynne@aol.com


----------



## Judy (Nov 5, 2007)

silvib, Is John only interested in working with Palm Coast owners, or does he also want to hear from owners at other Celebrity resorts?


----------



## johnmfaeth (Nov 5, 2007)

I think many Resort World owners did not read the letter carefully which accompanied the POA.

The issue was Celebrity's desire to waive the by-laws requirement to fund the reserve accounts. They estimated this funding to add $200 to what actually was billed (since it passed). It is an abatement of increase, not a decrease by tapping reserves which were untouched by this, they did not get funded to a larger balance for 2008.

While I have no love for their taking a 25% management fee cut of the special assessments, and perhaps this was just a ploy to get the poorly worded POA's signed and returned, this step is a big short term benefit to the existing owners IMHO.

Lots of Celebrity Owners are disenchanted from the actions since the properties were acquired. Personally, I put a lot of blame on the former owners (in addition) for underfunding reserves and not keeping up on maintenance/renovations.

But if you read the posts, here and elsewhere, put up by disgruntled owners, one would think the resorts are total dives.

The truth is they are clean, decent lodging. The glass is also 1/2 full...

Before I get junped on here, I see where things could be better, not denying that or congratulation the management in any way. But one MUST acknowledge the positives too, in fairness.

PS. And I strongly encourage more owner involvement, that is always a great thing. But it is even greater, when the owner's are empowered by understanding the facts on the table.


----------



## silvib (Nov 5, 2007)

*Palm Coast*

Judy, I'm presuming he's only communicating with Palm Coast owners, but I don't know.  He contacted me a couple of weeks' ago to see if I'd received emails he'd sent (which I had not).  I'm sure he wouldn't object at all to you sending him an email.   I also understand he has worked on Celebrity's over charging of the property taxes.   Sylvia


----------



## silvib (Nov 5, 2007)

*Palm Coast*

John,  You're comments are certainly understood and there are, as we know, always 2 sides to everything.  However, when a company draws up what is supposed to be a limited power of attorney and words it like they did, it's not surprising we are suspicious and unhappy about their actions.    They do have a legal department (according to someone I spoke to in Customer Service) but someone higher up the chain must have directed them as to the content?  Palm Coast is very tired, or at least it was back in March/April when I was there last.  I have only stayed there a couple of times, in different units, the furniture was tired and outdated, as were the kitchens and bathrooms.  The pool furniture was old and not pleasing on the eye.   This is after paying  a $900 special assessment in 2006.  Sylvia


----------



## johnmfaeth (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi Silvia,

I was referring to Resort World where they seem to be keeping their promises on refurbishment, 2008 will tell the tale for real.

Don't know what they promised for the $900 at Palm Coast. 

I don't deny the many disappointments of Celebrity. Just trying to get across the concept that the disenchantered owners are very vocal and sometimes overly pessimistic. 

John


----------



## silvib (Nov 5, 2007)

*Assessments*

John,  I think recouping bad debt was unfortunately a big chunk of the $900.  Over the years we've owned other timeshares & also exchanged into many and they've always been great. Just a tad disappointed with this one. Also, you know how people repeat bad experiences way faster than they do good ones.  I actually bought Palm Coast on ebay, didn't pay a huge amount obviously but before I did looked over the resort I was shown one of their "model" units as a courtesy, (we live in FL) before I handed over the money.  Everything looked fine.  It was only upon staying there that the very evident tiredness and need of refurbishment was noticed.   Oh well, as they say!  Sylvia


----------



## josephgavinski (Nov 8, 2007)

I am an owner at The Spas.  I have been troubled by the the manner in which the timeshares are managed for a few years now and wondered how long it would take before the organizational issues came to light.  I have done a considerable amount of factual and legal research regarding the HOA and the management company --  Celebrity Resorts, the management company, and the HOA are in essence one and the same.  The HOA board is made up of the developer's representatives and the developer is Celebrity Resorts.  There is no true timeshare owner representatives on the HOA board.

I have tried from afar to get info from the HOA, ( har, har ), but I have been ignored and stonewalled.  These people have been at this a long time and know every angle.  They are in it for themselves and don't give a rat's --- about the individual timeshare owner.

The only real possibility in my mind is to elect to the HOA board two people who are true timeshare owners meaning not related or connected to the developer, even though the developer owns timeshare intervals.  These are boards of three and right now ALL board members are connected to the developer and the management company, Celebrity Resorts.

This whole thing has made me really angry.  I have more to share and would be willing to help in anyway I can to get this thing staightened out.  It borders on outright impropriety.


----------



## silvib (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice to have extra input.  You might want to contact John Wynne at IrishWynne@aol.com he's a Palm Coast owner and has already started making official complaints to DBPR (Fl) in this respect.


----------



## Judy (Nov 8, 2007)

johnmfaeth said:


> Personally, I put a lot of blame on the former owners (in addition) for underfunding reserves and not keeping up on maintenance/renovations.


So do I.  The catch is that the "former owners", the original developers, are the _same family_ as the members of the current board.   Celebrity Orlando is just a new name.  
From the 2006 owners meeting:  Board members included Dr. Neil Meyers, Co-Chairman, Jared Meyers, president and CEO, and Derek Meyers.
From my original ownership documents: the first Board of Directors included Norman Meyers.
This isn't just a coincidence of names.  The presenter at the 2006 owners meeting confirmed the relationship of the current board to the original developers.


----------



## Judy (Nov 8, 2007)

johnmfaeth said:


> But if you read the posts, here and elsewhere, put up by disgruntled owners, one would think the resorts are total dives.
> 
> The truth is they are clean, decent lodging. The glass is also 1/2 full...


I drove into Celebrity Orlando yesterday.  I couldn't get into the street in front of my unit (Resort World Section II) because there were so many maintenance trucks and construction workers  It seems that the promised renovations are actually underway.


----------



## Judy (Nov 8, 2007)

*Celebrity Orlando Owners Meeting*

Yesterday I received notice of the 2007 annual owners meeting for Resort World Section II of Celebrity Orlando.  (Apparently the board meeting wasn't a substitute after all).
It's Wednesday, November 14 at 7 PM at the sales center on the 2nd floor.  I can't go because I'll be in Peru.  I hope someone else will go and post a report here.


----------



## mineeds01 (May 29, 2009)

Attorneys and Lawyers have much power than anyone and their words and written statement is very powerful. All will take care on them too. Many people are looking for the services from them. So people who need services from them can post your request on Mineeds.com and providers will post their bids on your needs.


Orlando Attorneys & Lawyers - Get Bids & Save | MiNeeds


----------



## theo (May 29, 2009)

*Celebrity as a "GIFT"???*



Civil said:


> I was given my timeshare at Celebrity Orland Spa's as a wedding gift from my mother-in-law 2 years ago.


  

She apparently didn't much like you marrying her daughter...


----------



## schiff1997 (May 29, 2009)

theo said:


> She apparently didn't much like you marrying her daughter...



:hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## Margaret9 (Sep 17, 2009)

Attorneys has much power in everything and this is a nice post with good information. By the way, have you heard of MiNeeds.com? As mineeds01 said, it really simplifies finding affordable attorneys. I used it to find them for my business. Essentially, after I described what I needed on this site, I received several competitive bids from local attorneys. I liked the fact that I didn’t have to call around and negotiate with each, and that they actually came to me.

Orlando Attorneys & Lawyers - Get Bids & Save | MiNeeds


----------

